

Ask HN : Startup and exclusivity contract  - dan_sim

We are a startup surviving on small contracts. We also developed our own product and today we received an offer from a reseller to be an "exclusive reseller" in his niche (+ a percentage on each of his sales). Do you have links, stories or opinion to share about that kind of contract for a startup?
======
jamess
If you're going to enter in to any sort of exclusive contact, you're going to
want to make sure that the contact specifies some minimum sales volume that
you are happy with.

If they won't commit to any such term, or the volume is too low then walk
away.

------
gtani
<http://www.infochachkie.com/kiss-of-death/>

[http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6889/Advice-On-
Par...](http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6889/Advice-On-Partnering-
With-The-Big-and-Powerful-Don-t.aspx)

